# Problemas con la señal de cable



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Dic 9, 2007)

Hola amigos reciban un cordial saludo.

Quiero que me ayuden a solucionar un problema con mi señal de cable, ya que el proveedor nunca me lo a solucionado definitivamente.

Resulta que la señal de los canales del 45 hacia arriba llegan lluviosos y quiero saber si colocando un amplificador en la entrada del cable a la residencia se puede solucionar este problema, y que tipo de amplificador debo de adquirir


----------



## thevenin (Dic 10, 2007)

Se supone que la zona no tiene problemas de recepción de señal, y te llega una señal
fuerte, lo cual puedes comprobar con tus vecinos.

Descartado esto, haz:

Primero revisa el conector macho de antena de entrada al TV, y comprueba el hembra del TV que no esté alargado, si lo estuviera prueba a estrecharlo con un alicate de punta muy fino.

Luego revisa la antena, desmonta la caja y comprueba que no tenga humedades, y que esté perfectamente atornillada.

A continuación coge el cable y estíralo haciendo que tenga el menor recorrido posible, elimina curvas innecesarias (sin forzarlo). Ganar uno os dos metros puede ser clave.

Si todo esto falla, entonces sí necesitas un amplificador. Los hay exteriores e interiores.

El interior tienes que conectarlo lo más cerca de la entrada  a la ubicación del televisor,  como bien has dicho; este tipo de amplificador necesita alimentación externa.

El exterior va en la antena, y no necesita alimentación externa.

En un caso extremo puedes cambiar de antena por una de más ganancia, aunque no
creo que sea necesario.

Ya contarás.


----------



## JRWolf (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola, probaste con otro TV, talves el problema esta en tu TV.
Por otro lado no se como sea la calidad en colombia pero aca en argentina q siempre ahorran dando malos servicios a los clientes yo tengo puesto 4 TV a una sola entrada de cable con T normales y en los 4 se ve la tele al pelo.
Ademas el ultimotiene un recorrido de unos 35mts desde la ultima T.
Como mensione antes fijate si podes con otro TV a ver si este se ve bien, sino es asi el servicio tecnico se tiene q hacer cargo, no tendrias q gastar por alg q es problema del servicio.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Ene 2, 2008)

TEVENIN mi caso es con el proveedor de television por cable y no con señal de antena.

Y creo que el problema es de la red local ya que al desconectar uno de los tres televisores o simplemente al conectar uno solo la calidad mejora bastante, por lo tanto yo pienso de que si necesito un amplificador de señal.


----------

